# Who has painted the back of their tank



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

So my new 35 cube reef ready rimless has finally arrived and im curious who has painted the back of their tank? Im not a fan of the backgrounds that you tape on. Any tips or tricks when painting? I read krylon fusion works well.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Just in case you're not aware the backgrounds that you tape on can also be better affixed using a certain kind of oil. It makes for a smooth, clean look once you work out the air bubbles. Way better look, in my opinion, than tape.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Lilphil26 said:


> So my new 35 cube reef ready rimless has finally arrived and im curious who has painted the back of their tank? Im not a fan of the backgrounds that you tape on. Any tips or tricks when painting? I read krylon fusion works well.


I have painted many tanks, I just use latex paint


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Just painted a tank earlier today. I normally use Krylon but couldn't find it so I used another brand that bonds to plastic glass. Worked fine. Really it couldn't be easier because you can always add more paint if there are any spots you missed. Since you are looking at it from the other side of the glass it does not need to be perfectly even.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys!


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I used Rust-Oleum painters touch, ultra cover two coats rolled on. I have used Krylon spray before but if you do it in the house it can make a big mess with paint dust everywhere. Rust-Oleum is available at Canada tire and home depot


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Just did mine not too long ago. Got tired of the blue vinyl, wanted it black. Couldn't move the tank as it's operational. It was one hell of a feat to remove the blue stick on stuff with the little clearance I had. I have about 3" of room from tank to wall, so I taped a garbage bag to the wall and went to town with one of the small foam rollers on a long handle.

I used tremclad oil based paint. Went with gloss black. The tiny can of it was plenty to get it covered very well. Clean the back with alcohol, then start rolling. Start with a thin layer as a primer coat. Let it dry 24 hours, then roll next layers. I ended up doing 4 coats on mine, including the prime coat, giving 24 hours in between to dry. It's stinky being oil based, but it left a gorgeous finish. All my colours pop much more with the black vs the blue.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.rust-paint---black-237ml.1000406057.html


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I used A spray on plastic/vinyl used for cars. Plastidip ... That way you can peel it off later if you want to change colours or sell tank!


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Use a foam roller for more even coats and less splatter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I find adhesive vinyl film works best. Cost about the same when you factor in time and material painting. If you clean the glass with rubbing alcohol, the adhesion is incredible. No need to worry about peeling/bubbling/flaking of paint over time with the salt creep popping it up.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*buy a plastic coloured background*

I used to paint them...

NOw I use a piece of material cut to perfect measure and colour of my choice..shipped right to my door for $55 all in for my 100 gallon... It can be removed...I can change out the colour if I get sick of the blue and decide to go black etc.

And I dont damage the tank by painting it.

Velcro the background on I will...

Tim


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

How does painting the tank damage it?


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*painting the tank*

painting the tank can be permanent and even if you can remove the paint it is likely the glass will be scratched by the time you do...some day you may wish to sell the tank and what if the new buyer does not like the colour you painted it? I recently found that I can have a temp background that can be removed as per a suggestion of a friend of mine-works great! I was thrilled when he suggested it..I just velco the coloured sheet onto the back.
This way the tank can be viewed from both sides if I so wish down road etc..
I also believe that painting it mayyyy effect the resale value of the tank slightly in case the buyer does not like that colour etc...


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*arylic*

You can order a coloured product thin just like acrylic...
I did my 100 gallon for 54 bux...I can remove it clean it...etc...
and if I get tired of the colour I can order a different colour...

I used to paint them...but that's darn near permanent...

Tim


----------

